# GOAT leather interior not as soft?



## Robocop (May 9, 2009)

Hi guys, is our leather interior not as soft as other makes. I just bought an 06 with 10,000 miles and the leather feels rougher than my wife's Infinity QX56.:confused


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I would say ours are comparable to a $50000 cars leather. There are certainly better quality seats out there but I am very happy with the quality of the GTO's. Mine is a 2005 and you are still bathed in an aroma of leather scents as it was new. Never sat in the QX56.


----------



## bscrash (Jun 13, 2009)

Had a GTP with softer leather but it was not as durable even if all the care was done to it


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

These are the most comfortable seats I have sat it. I love the feel of the leather as in a high performance car you do not want the very slick feel type leather anyway.


----------



## Robocop (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I just wanted to know in case my GTO's leather is in need of major conditioning. Some of the areas, specially the rear seats headrest are a little stiffer than other. I just conditioned the leather with lexol. I'm hoping for the leather to soften a little. I would love to see another GTO so I can compare.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Now you have a reason to go to a car show or cruise night.


----------

